# Celebrating Birthdays



## parakeetbudgie (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi!
I was just wondering what all of you do to celebrate your budgies birthdays (if anything)? 
It's Leo's second birthday tomorrow and I was thinking of doing something to celebrate with him, maybe picking something up for him tonight to celebrate. Thanks!


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't do much for any of my pets' birthdays, actually. I usually give them an extra treat and sometimes a new toy. I do take pictures, though. It's fun looking back.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I do know all my birds' birthdays, but I did nothing _this_ year.... So hectic and busy that I actually forgot everyone's birthday! :laughing: Everyone's. Including people's :laughing1: it's funny to admit now, but so terrible. Birds usually get a new toy and extra treats.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, I usually give Mallorn a special treat, like a piece of pear or a bit of raw almond, and a new toy or perch


----------

